# Réseau windows invisible depuis Mac



## corsud (3 Juin 2008)

Bonjour, 

Jusqu'à la semaine dernière, je voyais depuis mon Mac (leopard 10.5.3), le réseau windows de la société et le serveur de fichiers: RAS.
Mais maintenant, plus rien dans le finder/réseau alors que les PC voit le Mac.
De même, depuis le Mac, les imprimantes partagées des autres PC sont invisibles...

L'accès internet via réseau fonctionne correctement...

Qu'est ce qui a bien pu changer?

Merci


----------



## KERRIA (3 Juin 2008)

BONJOUR

As-tu contrôlé tes paramètres réseau dans "préférences système" ?
Configuration des ports réseau-DHCP-les IP-Sous réseau-Routeur etc...J'ai eu ça un jour dans le même cas que toi...alors que personne n'avait touché à rien...!?

A plus...


----------



## corsud (3 Juin 2008)

Et oui, j'ai vérifié plusieurs fois, et même changé le mode automatique par une configuration "manuellement" avec des adresse IP valides sur le réseau et rien n'y fait.

Je me demande si ailleurs dans un autre paramétrage, un changement n'aurait pas influencé le comportement sur le réseau. Mais où ?

corsud,


----------



## dedis (23 Juin 2008)

Même problème ici.

N'y-a-t-il un simple équivalent de smb.conf ???

De mon côté, le réseau était parfaitement détecté à l'origine, mais depuis une ou deux semaines, rien.

J'ai réseau XP, Linux, Mac; j'avais été impressionné par le système de dédection automatique du mac, finalement je suis deçu...

----------------------------------------------------------------

Bon, j'ai trouvé un semblant de solution qui n'est pas une vrai solution.

Il faut ouvrir le finder, faire cmd+k (ou Aller>>se connecter au serveur) et rentrer directement l'adresse Ip de l'ordi qu'on vise.

Ce n'est pas une vrai solution car le système d'ajout d'une imprimante windows ne fonctionne que sur la base des groupe de travail....

Enfin, je pense que le poblème vient de la connection au serveur DNS.

En effet, j'ai remarqué que depuis un quelques semaines, le serveur DNS n'est plus configuré automatiquement quand je rétablis le DHCP.

Une adresse IP m'est bien attribuée directement, la passerelle est détectée, mais le sereur DNS doit toujours être configuré manuellement. J'ai constaté ce problème sur 3 réseaux Wifi différent (Livebox, freebox, et un truc Neuf télécom)

----------------------- EDIT 2 -------------------------------------

Bon, j'ai une vrai solution. Il faut :

1. Vérifier le masque de sous-réseau (en général 255.255.255.0 ( donc 3x 255))
2. Bien configurer le serveur WINS (c'est à dire le master sur le réseau. Pour rappel, en général c'est l'ordi avec l'adresse IP la plus petite. Si vous avez un PC sous linux, pensez bien à activer l'option MASTER dans le smb.conf et à attribuer la première IP sur le serveur)
3. Cela ne règle pas le problème du DHCP qui ne donne plus automatiquement les masques,  serveur DNS et Wins...


----------



## Alfoo (1 Juillet 2008)

salut
j'ai le meme probleme mais impossible de le resoudre.

J'ai un serveur de fichier sous windows server 2003.
Pour y acceder en SMB à partir de mon mac ca fonctionne quelques heures puis plus rien...
Le serveur est toujours affiché dans partagé sur le finder mais le contenu ne s'affiche plus !

Apparemment en rebootant le mac ca refonctionne mais ca ne marche plus après une periode passée.

quelqu'un a t il trouvé la solution ?
merci


----------



## dedis (1 Juillet 2008)

oui, j'ai trouvé une solution:

tu prends ton mac, tu prends tes CD de windows vista et tu passes les deux dans un total blender: YES IT BLEND !

http://www.willitblend.com/videos.aspx?type=unsafe&video=iphone

Ensuite, tu prends un vieux PC, tu installes Linux ou BSD dessus; et là, tu as un ordinateur que tu contrôles... (il fait ce que tu lui dit: c'est l'effet Waooo...)

Pas une saloperie pleine d'interface graphique et de système automatisé qui fonctionne à moitié. 

C après avoir lu Max OS X à 200% et tous ses hacks que je me suis décidé à acheter un mac. On se dit: super! voilà enfin un OS propriétaire qui a compris que les utilisateurs expérimentés aiment contrôler leur machine à 200%

Grosse déception.

Donc, à défaut de contrôller, je trolle. C pas bien, mais ça fait du bien.


----------

